# Yogi's Levitating Secrets Revealed



## (^^)Regin (Oct 16, 2009)

[video=youtube;etSivpBHUmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etSivpBHUmE&NR=1[/video]


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 16, 2009)

Ridiculous.


----------



## Dao (Oct 16, 2009)

What about the ~real~ Levitations?


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 16, 2009)

This isn't real??? There goes my day!


----------

